# Alain Delon ha solicitado la eutanasia



## Bartleby (1 Abr 2022)

Alain Delon ya no quiere vivir más y solicita la eutanasia en Suiza


«Gracias a todos los que han estado conmigo todos estos años», se despide el actor, de 86 años, que sufrió dos ictus en 2019 y perdió a su gran amor, Nathalie Delon, el




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## JuanKagamp (1 Abr 2022)

Que se vacune y listos, menos complicado.


----------



## socrates99 (1 Abr 2022)

Que se tire al tren y deje de servir a este sistema genocida siendo octogenario.
Estos actores son gilipollas


----------



## Clavisto (1 Abr 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Que se tire al tren y deje de servir a este sistema genocida siendo octogenario.
> Estos actores son gilipollas



No hace falta morir como un animal. Eutanasia significa buena muerte. Lo ideal es morir sin dolor o morir matando. Y Delon ya está demasiado viejo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Abr 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Que se vacune y listos, menos complicado.



Tal vez esté ya vacunado. Por cierto, muy buen actor.


----------



## socrates99 (1 Abr 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> No hace falta morir como un animal. Eutanasia significa buena muerte. Lo ideal es morir sin dolor o morir matando. Y Delon ya está demasiado viejo.



Si se tira al tren no sufrira.
Y esto es publicidad de eutanasia.
No dan puntada sin hilo


----------



## BIackadder (1 Abr 2022)

Que se hubiera negociado pentobarbital u otra cosa antes. Por dinero o contactos no será.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (1 Abr 2022)

No tiene ni dignidad para matarse él mismo en lugar de montar el numerito?

Madre mía. 

Alanito, te dejo unos cuantos ejemplos de compatriotas tuyos:

Paul Celan
Guy Debord
Gilles Deleuze

¡Ánimo que tu puedes!


----------



## cerilloprieto (1 Abr 2022)

Madre mía, y yo que de niño le veía en Tulipán Negro. Y es una pena, si todavía tiene buen pelo.
Que mueran estos actores de nuestra niñez, significa que nos colocamos en primer línea.


----------



## socrates99 (1 Abr 2022)

No,si que lo tiene.Si se tapa la nariz unos minutos y pone un esparadrapo en la boca reivindica su derecho.
De ahí a normalizar otras prácticas va un mundo.
Actores…


----------



## socrates99 (1 Abr 2022)

La tuya,pídela para ti.Así funcionáis 
Al ignore


----------



## derepen (1 Abr 2022)

Tras el aborto y el colectivo LGTBI este será el siguiente coñazo de los que "luchan por la libertad", pero eh, que los gobernantes están de nuestro lado, que me lo han dicho en la tele... aquí no va a quedar ni el apuntador.


----------



## socrates99 (1 Abr 2022)

Normalizar la eugenesia y la muerte,eso si,con pingües beneficios para farmacéuticas que cobran oro por la muerte.
Y buenas cremas antiedad con fetos.
Es que si la gente no ve lo que pasa es que está ciega


----------



## DonCrisis (1 Abr 2022)

¿Qué sustancia elegiría usted?


----------



## fachacine (1 Abr 2022)

Y mientras Echenique con ganas de seguir dando por culo, qué vida más jodidamente injusta.


----------



## socrates99 (1 Abr 2022)

Como 99 reencarnación del susodicho la cambio por ciputa hasta morir.


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Tras el aborto y el colectivo LGTBI este será el siguiente coñazo de los que "luchan por la libertad", pero eh, que los gobernantes están de nuestro lado, que me lo han dicho en la tele... aquí no va a quedar ni el apuntador.



Pero si la eutanasia ya está aprobada en España, ¿a qué te refieres?


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

Y de dónde la sacas? Y¿ no es una muerte muy dolorosa?


----------



## DonCrisis (1 Abr 2022)

Muerte clásica. Horrible, pero clásica.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (1 Abr 2022)

Que guapo era el hijo puta, no homo:


----------



## Manufacturer (1 Abr 2022)

Su decisión no me parecería mal si algo tan personal e íntimo no sirviera para hacer propaganda del sistema. ¿Qué clase de juramento harán estos masones y comparsas que son capaces de dar la vida o la salud defendiéndolo y/o haciendo propaganda de sus mierda productos e ideas? ¿Qué coño les prometen? Entendería algo si los lagartos fueran piadosos con los suyos, pero son capaces de meterles la misma cacuna asesina, véase Nadal, Ainoha Arteta, el Kun, a cuerpos de policía, militares de alto rango, etc...
Este imbécil tendría una eutanasia más digna rebelándose contra sus amos diciendo las verdades del barquero, señalando a los lagartos, confesando sobre sus redes de pederastia y tortura, avisando sobre la peligrosidad de los tratamientos eugenésicos mal llamados vacunas, e incluso llevándose a un político por delante


----------



## -carrancas (1 Abr 2022)

el colmo de la sumision.


----------



## Albertojosua (1 Abr 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> No tiene cuchillos o quimicos en su casa?
> 
> Por que los contribuyntes franceses deberian colaborar en su suicidio?
> 
> Basura de sociedad malditad, se necesita fuego



Es en Suiza.


----------



## Sir Connor (1 Abr 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Que se tire al tren y deje de servir a este sistema genocida siendo octogenario.
> Estos actores son gilipollas



Este actor te da 100 vueltas como persona , nunca podras vivir la vida que ha vivido el...


----------



## Sir Connor (1 Abr 2022)

Yo legaria campos de exterminio para votantes de vox, asi no tendrian que sufrir


----------



## Seren (1 Abr 2022)

En suiza, donde reside y también tiene nacionalidad, el estado permite la eutanasia asistida por profesionales. 
Hay clínicas con salas especializadas para ello donde aportan las sustancias para una muerte dulce.


----------



## propellerman (1 Abr 2022)

Hace pocos años, con un estado de salud ya complicado sufrió tres ictus en poco tiempo que lo dejaron ya para el arrastre, luego a su esposa la diagnosticaron un cáncer de páncreas terminal que la fulminó en poco tiempo pero después de sufrir lo indecible.

Éste hombre ha vivido la vida en plan Deluxe durante décadas y eso ya nadie se lo quita, ahora está hecho una piltrafa humana, está solo y por su edad la cosa ya sólo puede ir a peor, así que para la mierda permanente y en aumento que van a ser los pocos años que de todas formas le quedan de vida querrá cortar aquí; fue un placer y hasta siempre señoras y señores

Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (1 Abr 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Si se tira al tren no sufrira.
> Y esto es publicidad de eutanasia.
> No dan puntada sin hilo



Si sufren. He oido de gente que trabaja en el metro que mucha gente que se tira a las vias del tren queda con vida y tarda en morir unos minutos porque las ruedas en ocasiones no cortan sino que aplastan. O sea, por donde pasa la rueda el cuerpo queda aplastado y unido provocando un derrame interior pero sin que la sangre salga del cuerpo. Es como si el corte se cauterizara por lo que la muerte no es rápida. Cuando los mueven es cuando el cuerpo se parte y mueren si no han muerto antes. Lógicamente depende de por donde te pille pero la muerte, pese a lo que pensemos, no suele ser instantanea incluso con los mayores descalabros, el cuerpo se resiste a morir y si no pierdes el conocimiento con el golpe normalmente toca aguantar unos minutillos hasta que llega la muerte.


----------



## derepen (1 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero si la eutanasia ya está aprobada en España, ¿a qué te refieres?



A que van a darle bombo en los medios para fomentarla y acelerar la muerte de cuantas personas puedan. Primero empezarán diciendo que si una persona está en estado vegetal es normal darle una muerte digna, pero el segundo paso será ir ampliando la eutanasia hacia cualquier edad. Pronto irás a la farmacia y habrá pastillas para suicidarse, el psiquiátra en cuanto le digas que quieres morir te dirá "Perfecto, ahora lo arreglo", luego empuñará un Magnum del 44 y te meterá una bala entre ceja y ceja. 

Los que mandan piensan que aquí sobra gente, todo lo que sea acelerar la muerte para ellos será bienvenido... eso sí, siempre bajo alguna excusa honorable, "defendemos la libertad".


----------



## machotafea (1 Abr 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Si se tira al tren no sufrira.
> Y esto es publicidad de eutanasia.
> No dan puntada sin hilo



Y tu eres un burro católico


----------



## machotafea (1 Abr 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> La tuya,pídela para ti.Así funcionáis
> Al ignore



Cretino
Idiota
Subnormal
CATÓLICO


----------



## machotafea (1 Abr 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Como 99 reencarnación del susodicho la cambio por ciputa hasta morir.



Eres tonto hasta decir basta


----------



## PEPEYE (1 Abr 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Que se hubiera negociado pentobarbital u otra cosa antes. Por dinero o contactos no será.



Me parece que eso es lo que esta haciendo


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Y de dónde la sacas? Y¿ no es una muerte muy dolorosa?



En cualquier campo... 
Existen cientos de plantas silvestres, setas, incluso animales para esta función... 
En el mundo de la química tienes miles de millones de productos... 
Existen cientos de métodos mecánicos... 
El fuego también vale... 

Pero para un Alain Delon con unas micras de carpentafenilo tendría un viaje placentero...


----------



## petro6 (1 Abr 2022)

Con que viera Sálvame Deluxe dos días seguidos le bastaría.


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Abr 2022)

Lo mejor es que se lance en un zoo a la cerca de los osos polares...


----------



## lacuentaatras (1 Abr 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> No hace falta morir como un animal. Eutanasia significa buena muerte. Lo ideal es morir sin dolor o morir matando. Y Delon ya está demasiado viejo.



no es por discrepar, pero la eutanasia se me antoja "delegar la muerte" al "sacrosanto estado"....parte de un macrabro plan...

Que a estas alturas no exista una "pastilla para el día del no despues" que recete "tu médico de confianza", me parece más que sospechoso.....


----------



## petro6 (1 Abr 2022)

La eutanasia, cómo el aborto. se va a convertir en una herramienta de exterminio de occidentales a manos del Gobierno, gracias a los putos perroflautas. Empiezan por los terminales y acabarán por exterderlo a quien les salga de los cojones, y la peña aplaudiendo con las orejas por su genocidio.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (1 Abr 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Que se vacune y listos, menos complicado.



Quien te dice que no esta vacunado y ese es el origen de sus ictus?


----------



## Francotirador Wali (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## PEPEYE (1 Abr 2022)

Lo quer parece indignante es el precio que hay que pagar, bajo el paraguas del derecho a una muerte digna hay enormes ganancias


----------



## Trejo (1 Abr 2022)

Demasiada publicidad le está dando el gabacho al asunto. Este se jiña en el último momento con la excusa de que ha comprendido que vale la pena vivir por los hijos y los nietos o alguna mamonada.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Abr 2022)

Racista clasista gigoló chapero 
Dando lecciones de moral.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Abr 2022)

algo que deberían hacer muchos

concretamente el 100% de los vaculerdos españordos


----------



## -Galaiko (1 Abr 2022)

No es tan difícil Alain, te lo dice tu amigo Kurt.






Ahora en serio, sobre la eutanasia. Una pregunta.
¿Si alguien os dijera?- Me quiero matar, ¿me consigues una pistola así me pego un tiro o veneno?
¿Se la darías?¿Y si fuera un familiar? 
¿Qué pasa le cambiamos el nombre al suicidio, lo hacemos químico (inyección letal) y ya es guay y empoderante?
La gran mayoría de la gente que quiere quitarse la vida lo hace en secreto, sin decirlo a nadie, son los menos los que dan "señales".
Esto de que el suicido lo regule el Estado no es mas que para oscuros fines. 
Es que es hasta de locos, la funcicharo de turno- si para suicidio asistido ventanilla 13 y el formulario rosa y amarillo, luego tiene que ir a la oficina de paqui a que le selle también un certificado de me quiero matá. 
Alain Delon porque te dieron dos ictus y se murió tu mujer no lo veo como para suicidarse. 
Que necesita apoyo y ayuda si, pero si reconocemos que esta en un mal momento por lo que le pasa y paso no creo que sea lo mas lógico apoyar a alguien a que se suicide, lo veo todo lo contrario al humanismo que tanto predican.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Abr 2022)

Es raro que con los años que llevamos en el foro no haya ningún hilo en el que se trate de esto, qué sustancias son y qué dosis son precisas para una muerte casera plácida sin sufrimiento llegado el momento en el que uno decida hacer tal cosa.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Abr 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Hace pocos años, con un estado de salud ya complicado sufrió tres ictus en poco tiempo que lo dejaron ya para el arrastre, luego a su esposa la diagnosticaron un cáncer de páncreas terminal que la fulminó en poco tiempo pero después de sufrir lo indecible.
> 
> Éste hombre ha vivido la vida en plan Deluxe durante décadas y eso ya nadie se lo quita, ahora está hecho una piltrafa humana, está solo y por su edad la cosa ya sólo puede ir a peor, así que para la mierda permanente y en aumento que van a ser los pocos años que de todas formas le quedan de vida querrá cortar aquí; fue un placer y hasta siempre señoras y señores
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk



Estando en contra de la barra libre de eutanasia masónica sí que hay que asumir que la vida de uno mismo es incompatible con tal o cuál año del calendario, yo por ejemplo tengo asumido que por longevo que sea el año 2060 ya no será compatible con la vida en mi organismo, hay que asumirlo y alargar una vida de sufrimiento si se está enfermo es inútil.


----------



## ashe (1 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> La eutanasia, cómo el aborto. se va a convertir en una herramienta de exterminio de occidentales a manos del Gobierno, gracias a los putos perroflautas. Empiezan por los terminales y acabarán por exterderlo a quien les salga de los cojones, y la peña aplaudiendo con las orejas por su genocidio.



Justo lo que ha pasado en Holanda, los mismos que aprobaron dicha ley ahora mayores huyen de Holanda porque a mas de uno le busca de manera sutil para inyectarsela y así ahorrar costes y demás...


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Abr 2022)

-Galaiko dijo:


> No es tan difícil Alain, te lo dice tu amigo Kurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tema es precisamente que no lo regule el Estado. Es decir, que si este señor quiere morir según su arreglo, sin darle un susto a nadie, en acuerdo con quienes se lo faciliten, pueda, y puedan los que se lo facilitan.
El problema es la tutoría del Estado sobre las decisiones propias.


----------



## -Galaiko (2 Abr 2022)

Eso le pregunto yo a los que ayudan a alguien que esta pasándolo mal a quitarse la vida.

Lo de Kurt era un chiste si por eso entiendes que solo hablo de yonkys. Y parece que no leiste mi post. 
La gente que se quiere acabar con su vida no lo va diciendo, lo hace, hay mil maneras, desde las mas placidas hasta las mas brutales.
Y esa ansia por sobre-regular algo que ya existe desde siempre para los casos de enfermedades terminales , a mi tío lo "eutanasiaron" por cáncer ya en sus últimos momentos porque era mas dolor que vida y de esta poca le quedaba, los famosos cuidados paliativos. 
Si una persona, la medicina considera que es viable su vida no puede ayudar a morir, estos son los dos primeros deberes del medico para con sus pacientes en el juramento hipocrático (que actualmente no tiene carácter legal, solo moral).

_-En cuanto pueda y sepa, usaré las reglas dietéticas en provecho de los enfermos y apartaré de ellos todo daño e injusticia.

*-Jamás daré a nadie medicamento mortal, por mucho que me soliciten*, ni tomaré iniciativa alguna de este tipo; tampoco administraré abortivo a mujer alguna. Por el contrario, viviré y practicaré mi arte de forma santa y pura._


----------



## EXTOUAREG (2 Abr 2022)

Bueno creo que la muerte mas digna es la que sin ser fruto de una depresión tratable sino de un sufrimiento físico intratable e irreversible es elegida de manera discreta y en paz con Dios y uno mismo. Que el sufrimiento de Cristo dignifique cualquier padecimiento es útil para llevar ciertas cargas de la vida pero cuando ya no queda en la vida mas que dolor y horror lo mejor es irse en paz.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Abr 2022)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Eso le pregunto yo a los que ayudan a alguien que esta pasándolo mal a quitarse la vida.
> 
> Lo de Kurt era un chiste si por eso entiendes que solo hablo de yonkys. Y parece que no leiste mi post.
> La gente que se quiere acabar con su vida no lo va diciendo, lo hace, hay mil maneras, desde las mas placidas hasta las mas brutales.
> ...



Ese es el juramento de los médicos, que se dedican a curar. Pero luego está el juramento de los eutanasiadores.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> La eutanasia, cómo el aborto. se va a convertir en una herramienta de exterminio de occidentales a manos del Gobierno, gracias a los putos perroflautas. Empiezan por los terminales y acabarán por exterderlo a quien les salga de los cojones, y la peña aplaudiendo con las orejas por su genocidio.



Como aplaudieron con las orejas que les robaran derechos y asesinasen a miles de desgraciados con la excusa de una gripe, y fueron en masa a que les inyectasen mierdas de las que ni su fabricante se hace responsable.

Llega un punto en el que uno ya se ve casi obligado a ponerse del lado de los genocidas. Qué otra cosa va a merecer esa masa de subnormales que siempre aplaude todo lo que decidan los que les quieren exterminar.


----------



## Gotthard (2 Abr 2022)

En holanda puedes pillar un kit que te duerme profundamente y te deja seco en 10 minutos. 

Lo activas tu poniendote una via y dandole un boton y te ahorras pasar por tribunales medicos.


----------



## -Galaiko (2 Abr 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> El tema es precisamente que no lo regule el Estado. Es decir, que si este señor quiere morir según su arreglo, sin darle un susto a nadie, en acuerdo con quienes se lo faciliten, pueda.



Eso ya lo puede hacer, siempre se pudo hacer, desde que el hombre es hombre. 
Si alguien se lo facilita ya es otra cosa, un principio humano básico de humanidad es ayudar, y mas si es alguien cercano, ayudarlo a matarse no es ayudar. Ya tenemos la experiencia del aborto, empezó que era para menores violadas, malformaciones mortales o peligro para la vida de la madre, 20 años después el 95% de los abortos son porque yo lo valgo. Ya estoy viendo que en 20 años el 95% de los eutanasiados serán los que vayan deprimidos diciendo que ya no pueden vivir y se quieren morir. Si no les tiembla el pulso en matar bebes indefensos menos les va a temblar en hacerlo con adultos y viejos.


----------



## -Galaiko (2 Abr 2022)

¿En que momento he dicho algo religioso?, el único que ha mencionado a dios aquí eres tu.
¿Acaso piensas que el juramento hipocrático es algún tipo de versículo de la biblia?
Eso seria brutal.

Juramento hipocrático - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
_Durante casi 2 mil años la medicina occidental y la medicina árabe estuvieron dominadas teóricamente por una tradición que, remontándose al médico griego Hipócrates adoptó su forma definitiva de la mano de Galeno, un griego que ejerció la medicina en la Roma imperial en el siglo II. Según la tradición, fue redactado por Hipócrates o un discípulo suyo. Lo cierto es que forma parte del corpus hipocraticum, y se piensa que pudo ser obra de los pitagóricos. Según Galeno, Hipócrates creó el juramento cuando empezó a instruir, apartándose de la tradición de los médicos de oficio, a aprendices que no eran de su propia familia. Los escritos de Galeno han sido el fundamento de la instrucción médica y de su práctica hasta el siglo XX._


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Abr 2022)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Eso ya lo puede hacer, siempre se pudo hacer, desde que el hombre es hombre.
> Si alguien se lo facilita ya es otra cosa, un principio humano básico de humanidad es ayudar, y mas si es alguien cercano, ayudarlo a matarse no es ayudar. Ya tenemos la experiencia del aborto, empezó que era para menores violadas, malformaciones mortales o peligro para la vida de la madre, 20 años después el 95% de los abortos son porque yo lo valgo. Ya estoy viendo que en 20 años el 95% de los eutanasiados serán los que vayan deprimidos diciendo que ya no pueden vivir y se quieren morir. Si no les tiembla el pulso en matar bebes indefensos menos les va a temblar en hacerlo con adultos y viejos.



La diferencia es que en un caso es la propia decisión y en la otra, la de otros.
Y sí, la cuestión es que puedas morir bien, sin darle un síncope al vecino, al conductor o al que va por la acera, y que los que ayudan a ello no sean encausados.


----------



## cerilloprieto (2 Abr 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Hace pocos años, con un estado de salud ya complicado *sufrió tres ictus en poco tiempo que lo dejaron ya para el arrastre*, luego a su esposa la diagnosticaron un cáncer de páncreas terminal que la fulminó en poco tiempo pero después de sufrir lo indecible.
> 
> Éste hombre ha vivido la vida en plan Deluxe durante décadas y eso ya nadie se lo quita, ahora está hecho una piltrafa humana, está solo y por su edad la cosa ya sólo puede ir a peor, así que para la mierda permanente y en aumento que van a ser los pocos años que de todas formas le quedan de vida querrá cortar aquí; fue un placer y hasta siempre señoras y señores
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk



Esto que debería ser tan fácil de entender, para los católicos no lo es, porque están programados para el sufrimiento y la vida indigna. La buena vida está sólo reservada para los sinvergüenzas que viven como dios, predicando e imponiendo la doctrina. 
Tengo una parte de familia ( de otra raza, latitud y cultura, por su puesto) en la que ellos se quitaron de en medio en cuanto no quisieron seguir malviviendo indignamente, y lo hicieron sin pedirlo ni rendir cuentas a quien sea. Me pregunto si yo valdré para eso cuando me toque a mí.


----------



## -Galaiko (2 Abr 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> La diferencia es que en un caso es la propia decisión y en la otra, la de otros.
> Y sí, la cuestión es que puedas morir bien, sin darle un síncope al vecino, al conductor o al que va por la acera, y que los que ayudan a ello no sean encausados.



Alguien que de verdad se quiere quitar la vida no va pensando en morir bien (que no se muy bien que significa), si una persona va diciendo que se quiere matar lo humanamente correcto es ayudarlo a superar los pensamientos suicidas, nunca reforzarlos. Para mi es imposible aceptar como algo normal o positivo ayudar a morir a alguien, y como ya dije un amigo cercano se suicido, si me hubiera dicho que se queria matar jamas lo hubiese ayudado a hacerlo, lo habría ayudado a desistir de esa idea. Como si me hubiese dicho que iba a invertir todo en Bankia le hubiera dicho que no, pues imagínate si me dice que se quiere quitar la vida.


----------



## socrates99 (2 Abr 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Su decisión no me parecería mal si algo tan personal e íntimo no sirviera para hacer propaganda del sistema. ¿Qué clase de juramento harán estos masones y comparsas que son capaces de dar la vida o la salud defendiéndolo y/o haciendo propaganda de sus mierda productos e ideas? ¿Qué coño les prometen? Entendería algo si los lagartos fueran piadosos con los suyos, pero son capaces de meterles la misma cacuna asesina, véase Nadal, Ainoha Arteta, el Kun, a cuerpos de policía, militares de alto rango, etc...
> Este imbécil tendría una eutanasia más digna rebelándose contra sus amos diciendo las verdades del barquero, señalando a los lagartos, confesando sobre sus redes de pederastia y tortura, avisando sobre la peligrosidad de los tratamientos eugenésicos mal llamados vacunas, e incluso llevándose a un político por delante





DonCrisis dijo:


> Muerte clásica. Horrible, pero clásica.



Clásica también es meterte una serpiente ultravenenisa como Cleopatra.
Das en el clavo


----------



## socrates99 (2 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Y tu eres un burro católico



No,te equivocas mucho.
Burro si.


----------



## lacuentaatras (2 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> La eutanasia, cómo el aborto. se va a convertir en una herramienta de exterminio de occidentales a manos del Gobierno, gracias a los putos perroflautas. Empiezan por los terminales y acabarán por exterderlo a quien les salga de los cojones, y la peña aplaudiendo con las orejas por su genocidio.



La eutanasia..lo progre lo vende como un acto digno de ultima voluntad ante casos extremos......cuando disfrazan en su articulado...que en "algunos casos" esa decision depende de "otras voluntades"..cuando un "medico del sistema interpreta..."

Pastorero pa rebaños....


----------



## Cicciolino (2 Abr 2022)

Dentro de poco necesitarás una licencia de tu ayuntamiento para morir...


----------



## alas97 (2 Abr 2022)

Iba a mencionar una pelicula de alain delon de chaval, pero no se porque me viene a la mente Fan fan el invencible que no es del.

debe ser por esta perra.













Ya que me libre de este deja´ vu pajeril, me siento libre para hablar de delon.

Si, muy triste todo. pero es la ley de la vida seguir dando por culo como echenique pagado con el dinero de los remeros.

una pena que quiera suicidarse. (en verdad ni me lo creo)


----------



## Kiliab (2 Abr 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Que se hubiera negociado pentobarbital u otra cosa antes. Por dinero o contactos no será.



Ya lo ha hecho, por eso se va a Suiza a exitar.


----------



## Survivor101 (2 Abr 2022)

A los gilicatos de burbuja no les parece bien, así que nada.


----------



## asakopako (2 Abr 2022)

se abre el delon se cierra el delon


----------



## Kartoffeln (2 Abr 2022)

Debería donar el pelazo a algún puto calbo de mierda antes de morir.


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Abr 2022)

Que puta escoria de sociedad podrida de mierda, que en lugar de tener una infraestructura con la que los viejos se sientan integrados, acompañados y utiles, se los desplace a un rincon como si fueran basura pura y SE LOS ASESINE cuando tienen depresion

Todos los que estais defendiendo los asesinatos os abria la puta cabeza con un legon. Pero que puto ASCAZO me dais joder


----------



## Nefersen (2 Abr 2022)

Lo respeto, pero no puedo entenderlo. Salvo que los ictus lo hayan dejado en un estado lamentable, que le impida literalmente disfrutar de la vida. En otro caso, creo que sufre un depresión y lo que debería es tratarse de eso, y no acabar con todo.

Lo vi en directo en un festival, y dio un discurso que era el colmo de la modestia. Venía a decir que era un hombre sin ningún talento especial, que simplemente había tenido la suerte increíble de ser escogido como actor por unos cuantos genios. Me sorprendió que fuera así de humilde, ya que tenía de él la imagen de un chulo y un prepotente.


----------



## Von Riné (2 Abr 2022)

Su vida, su decisión.Si hay consentimiento explícito del implicado.


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2022)

Aprended, betillas...Ya os los explicaron en 1973:


----------



## Nefersen (2 Abr 2022)

No tengo por que entenderlo. Pero puedo o no entenderlo. En este caso no lo entiendo.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Abr 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Su vida, su decisión.Si hay consentimiento explícito del implicado.



Su decisión puede ser una hoy y mañana otra. Y determinadas situaciones externas pueden influir. Una persona en un estado depresivo puede tomar decisiones de las que, en condiciones normales, se arrepentiría. Estamos hablando de una decisión irreversible. Qué menos que intentar hacer todo lo posible para que recapacite.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Aprended, betillas...Ya os los explicaron en 1973:



Qué gran película.


----------



## Von Riné (2 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Su decisión puede ser una hoy y mañana otra. Y determinadas situaciones externas pueden influir. Una persona en un estado depresivo puede tomar decisiones de las que, en condiciones normales, se arrepentiría. Estamos hablando de una decisión irreversible. Qué menos que intentar hacer todo lo posible para que recapacite.



Por supuesto, puedes hacer lo posible para que recapacite y reflexione sobre todas las posibilidades y consecuencias. Pero si no y su potura es firme, al final es su vida y quien tiene que decidir sobre ello.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (2 Abr 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> No hace falta morir como un animal. Eutanasia significa buena muerte. Lo ideal es morir sin dolor o morir matando. Y Delon ya está demasiado viejo.



he visto gente con más de 90 años partiendo tocones en aldeas asturianas a 3 grados bajo cero y con más vitalidad que muchos niños rata de 20.

Nunca se es demasiado viejo si sabes apreciar la vida, lo que pasa es que esos putos perros marxistas os meten tres cosas en la cabeza

1. vivís para trabajar y producir
2. no debéis tener hijos porque eso os dicen que es malo para el planeta
3. cuando dejáis de producir sois un estorbo para el sistema y lo mejor es que os quitéis del medio


y vosotros que sois tontos vais y os lo creéis.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Abr 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Nunca se es demasiado viejo si sabes apreciar la vida,



¿Qué me dices de 130 años?


----------



## Nefersen (2 Abr 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Por supuesto, puedes hacer lo posible para que recapacite y reflexione sobre todas las posibilidades y consecuencias. Pero si no y su potura es firme, al final es su vida y quien tiene que decidir sobre ello.



Por eso digo que lo respeto. Seguro que no lo ha hecho alegremente.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Abr 2022)

Puede ser una decisión madura, cierto, pero también podría ser una decisión impulsada por una depresión profunda pero circunstancial, y el problema es que la decisión es irreversible.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Abr 2022)

¿Quién dice que no? La cuestión es si la decisión de morir es plenamente consciente y constante, o producto de un estado de ánimo circunstancial.


----------



## Eremita (2 Abr 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Hace pocos años, con un estado de salud ya complicado sufrió tres ictus en poco tiempo que lo dejaron ya para el arrastre, luego a su esposa la diagnosticaron un cáncer de páncreas terminal que la fulminó en poco tiempo pero después de sufrir lo indecible.
> 
> Éste hombre ha vivido la vida en plan Deluxe durante décadas y eso ya nadie se lo quita, ahora está hecho una piltrafa humana, está solo y por su edad la cosa ya sólo puede ir a peor, así que para la mierda permanente y en aumento que van a ser los pocos años que de todas formas le quedan de vida querrá cortar aquí; fue un placer y hasta siempre señoras y señores
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk



Tan fácil de entender, y las polémicas que se forman. Es una decisión personal, como fumar, o ser vegetariano. Sin embargo, todos los meapilas abrazarosarios del foro pretenden que se muera cuando uno cualquiera de sus dioses del momento, crueles y patéticos lo decida.


----------



## BeninExpress (2 Abr 2022)

Que se aliste a la legión extranjera en Ucrania y verás cómo se arregla rápido.


----------



## mxmanu (2 Abr 2022)

Mientras se la pague el me parece genial, aunque con esa edad igual no le hace ni falta. 

Que falta de atención mediática tienen algunos joder.


----------



## Manufacturer (2 Abr 2022)

Todo eso está muy bien. Ahora que expliquen la ocultación de suicidios por el efecto contagio cuando la causa la motiva el propio sistema, y el oportuno publirreportaje del famosillo de turno promocionando y vendiendo las bondades de una aberrante ley disfrazada de piedad que permite al estado liquidarte sin consecuencia alguna. El mismo estado que te vende la desesperación y te quita la libertad, te da la bondadosa opción de quitarte de enmedio


----------



## socrates99 (2 Abr 2022)

Para Delon y los del ojete de Orus:


----------



## Matgiber11 (2 Abr 2022)

Luego a vivir enganchado a un hígado de un menor


----------



## janjononas (2 Abr 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Si se tira al tren no sufrira.
> Y esto es publicidad de eutanasia.
> No dan puntada sin hilo



Eso mismo he pensado al leerlo


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

Hay que vivir con dignidad cuando toca vivir...

Y morir cuando te dé la gana.

Morir es nada . morimos cada noche cuando quedamos dormidos y perdemos la conciencia de estar vivos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

Ojalá mi tío el tacaño que le ha dejado toda su fortuna a una furcia que lo cuidó en sus últimos años, pudiese verme desde algún lado.

Le diría : 

¿ Ves subnormal ! 

Al final te has muerto y no te compraste ni la tele ni el móvil de última generación.


----------



## Polybolis (2 Abr 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> No hace falta morir como un animal. Eutanasia significa buena muerte. Lo ideal es morir sin dolor o morir matando. Y Delon ya está demasiado viejo.



Buf, hay tantas capas de subnormalismo en este comentario que no sé ni por donde empezar.


----------



## Yomimo (2 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ojalá mi tío el tacaño que le ha dejado toda su fortuna a una furcia que lo cuidó en sus últimos años, pudiese verme desde algún lado.
> 
> Le diría :
> 
> ...



A ver quién te cuida a ti llegado el momento.


----------



## Von Riné (2 Abr 2022)

Castigo por decidir sobre su propia vida?


----------



## Nua (2 Abr 2022)

Yo no puedo responder de un modo frívolo a lo que considero la decisión más seria de la vida de un ser humano .
No tenemos responsabilidad en el hecho de nacer porque fueron otros los que lo decidieron sin nuestro permiso y es por esto que poder decidir sobre el momento de querer abandonar el escenario de la comedia humana , me parece duro pero grandioso si eres tú quien lo decide y no otros . Creo que es un final más digno


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> A ver quién te cuida a ti llegado el momento.



Qué parte no has entendido que vives con la ilusión de que eres inmortal?

Te recomiendo que leas algo de los estoicos por decir alguna de tantas sabidurías que dicen lo mismo.

Carpe diem, memento mori.

La sabiduría de la vida consiste en vivirla cuando toca y saber morirse cuando llega el momento sin aferrarse a la decrepitud agónica.
la voluntad del vivir es la actitud más animal qué existe hasta las moscas cuando acercas tú mano huyen porque quieren seguir viviendo.

Imagínate los cerdos, los terneros, las vacas, los caballos ...que hacen fila en un matadero en lo mejor de su vida llenos de salud y vigor y viendo lo que les espera.

Invierte parte de tu tiempo de vida en entender qué es esta increíble experiencia y no busques como meta ser un anciano decrépito cagándose en la cama.

Tener más dinero no te va a asegurar una vejez más digna ,de hecho la mujer de Amancio Ortega ni siquiera llegó a ella


----------



## Von Riné (2 Abr 2022)

Pedazo de argumentación.


----------



## Von Riné (2 Abr 2022)

Vamos, que no tienes argumentos y por eso insultas.El resto es una excusa barata para disimular tu carencia.


----------



## Von Riné (2 Abr 2022)

Boomer?? Se te da fatal atinar con las edades por lo que veo.

Pero bueno, viendo como respondes veo que eres un troll de baja estrofa. Así que no voy a sacar nada de esta conversación.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Abr 2022)

No solo respeto y admiro la decision de Delon, sino que ademas creo que tratandose de un personaje famoso, puede contribuir a abrir el debate una vez mas para que cualquiera tenga acceso a esa opcion personal y vital sin necesidad de ser residente en Suiza o de disponer de medios suficientes para solicitar alli el suicidio asistido.


----------



## Cormac (2 Abr 2022)

Francotirador Wali dijo:


> Quien te dice que no esta vacunado y ese es el origen de sus ictus?



Quizás que no existían las vacunas contra el Covid en 2919?


----------



## Cormac (2 Abr 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Boomer?? Se te da fatal atinar con las edades por lo que veo.
> 
> Pero bueno, viendo como respondes veo que eres un troll de baja estrofa. Así que no voy a sacar nada de esta conversación.



Ni idea de a quién respondes. Al que sea lo tengo en ignorados. 
Así, que seguramente o será un troll o un maleducado.


----------



## elKaiser (2 Abr 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Que se hubiera negociado pentobarbital u otra cosa antes. Por dinero o contactos no será.



Es mucho más sencillo y sin dar tres cuartos al pregonero, que abra la llave del gas y a dormir; lo malo es la factura, pero que la paguen los herederos y se jodan.


----------



## Martixen (2 Abr 2022)

Ostia puta! Me imagino que te has quedado a gusto con las tonterías que has escrito. Y lo cojonudo es que te haces llamar... "Espíritu Libre" manda cojones!


1- Alain Delon hace de puta madre. Esta ya apuntado en la lista de la parca y su nombre va subiendo rápidamente. En breve le tocará llevar pañales, que le limpien el culo, que le tengan que vestir y que le den de comer y si pilla pleno igual se le va también la cabeza. Osea un muerto en vida. Yo espero seguir sus pasos si llego a esas edades. 


2- ¿Me estás diciendo que una mujer violada no debería tener derecho a abortar? ¿Que una mujer, a la que le detectan en las primeras semanas de gestación 200 problemas a su hijo que va a nacer, que va a tener una puta mierda de calidad de vida y que le dan 10 años máximo de vida? NO SABES LO QUE ESTAS DICIENDO. 

Me gustaría que estuvieses en la piel de esas madres que según tu tienen que criar a un hijo porque un hijodeputa se la ha follado sin consentimiento o porque un feto que viene al mundo con 200 incompatibilidades con la vida normal no se le puede "matar".

Te digo que si lo vives en tus propias carnes o te pilla muy cerquita alguna de esa situaciones cambias tus ideales POR LA VIA RAPIDA.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (3 Abr 2022)

Martixen dijo:


> Ostia puta! Me imagino que te has quedado a gusto con las tonterías que has escrito. Y lo cojonudo es que te haces llamar... "Espíritu Libre" manda cojones!
> 
> 
> 1- Alain Delon hace de puta madre. Esta ya apuntado en la lista de la parca y su nombre va subiendo rápidamente. En breve le tocará llevar pañales, que le limpien el culo, que le tengan que vestir y que le den de comer y si pilla pleno igual se le va también la cabeza. Osea un muerto en vida. Yo espero seguir sus pasos si llego a esas edades.
> ...


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Abr 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Hace pocos años, con un estado de salud ya complicado sufrió tres ictus en poco tiempo que lo dejaron ya para el arrastre, luego a su esposa la diagnosticaron un cáncer de páncreas terminal que la fulminó en poco tiempo pero después de sufrir lo indecible.
> 
> Éste hombre ha vivido la vida en plan Deluxe durante décadas y eso ya nadie se lo quita, ahora está hecho una piltrafa humana, está solo y por su edad la cosa ya sólo puede ir a peor, así que para la mierda permanente y en aumento que van a ser los pocos años que de todas formas le quedan de vida querrá cortar aquí; fue un placer y hasta siempre señoras y señores
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk



¿La que murió de cáncer de páncreas era su esposa o su ex-esposa?

Creo que en algunos medios dice que era ex-esposa.
Por otra parte tendrá hijos y amigos. No creo que esté solo. Aunque no conozco su situación.


----------



## Skywalker22 (3 Abr 2022)

No te lo discuto, pero todos sabemos que una buena red de apoyo emocional, ayuda a sobrellevar determinadas situaciones.


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Abr 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Que guapo era el hijo puta, no homo:



Fue chapero de lujo todo París lo sabe


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Abr 2022)

Llego a ser calificado como "el hombre mas bello del mundo".


----------



## Padre Pio (3 Abr 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - "La gran pregunta política y económica del siglo XXI será: ¿Para qué necesitamos a tantos humanos?"


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (4 Abr 2022)

Lo guapo que ha sido este hombre, madre mía. Tiene 86 años, jodido de salud, dejadle morir en paz y sin dolor antes de que tengan que limpiarle el culo o se le vaya la cabeza y no recuerde ni quién es.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (4 Abr 2022)

Maravillosamente bien expresado. Y que haya intransigentes que no sean capaces de entender esto y quieran meterse en la vida de los demás hasta en una decisión tan personal (quizás la más personal) como es decidir cómo y cuándo quieres acabar con tu vida. La tuya, no la de nadie más.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (4 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Fue chapero de lujo todo París lo sabe



Peor sería que hubiera sido un chapero callejero barato. Si fue chapero de lujo espero que cobrara bien caro; él bien lo valía.


----------



## EGO (4 Abr 2022)

El problema de la eutanasia no es morir en si mismo antes de tiempo,sino involucrar a otras personas en el proceso de tu muerte.

Alain Delon deberia irse a lo profundo de un bosque y dejar de comer.Solo el seria el responsable de su muerte.









Sokushinbutsu - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (4 Abr 2022)

Pero ahora lo desmiente su propio hijo:

*“Una frase fuera de contexto”: hijo de Alain Delon asegura que su padre no pidió la eutanasia*
*Anthony Delon, hijo de Alain Delon, aseguró que su padre “nunca solicitó la eutanasia” como se decía desde hace varios días.*









“Una frase fuera de contexto”: hijo de Alain Delon asegura que su padre no pidió la eutanasia


Anthony Delon, hijo de Alain Delon, aseguró que su padre “nunca solicitó la eutanasia” como se decía desde hace varios días.




www.wradio.com.co


----------



## aron01 (5 Abr 2022)

¿Sigue vivo?, pasado 4 días habrá que hacerle un recordatorio.


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Abr 2022)

Fue chapero y lo sabe todo el mundo.
Depardieu lo fue de joven viene una familia de alcohólicos cuando delon empezo hablar como los curas le dijo vaya.. vaya doble moral que te gastas cuando todo París sabe que eras chapero.
Y que lo hacías no por dinero sino para empezar en el cine.
No como yo que lo hice por necesidad.


----------



## Martixen (5 Abr 2022)

La putada se la haces a tus familiares cuando quieres aferrarte a la vida como un gato a las cortinas. En vez de marcharte dignamente, suspiras por el ultimo aliento mientras tienes a toda la familia pendiente de ti, de tus cuidados, de tus pastillas y de tus mierdas, cuando lo que tienen que hacer es vivir sin preocuparse por un viejo que esta con la cuenta atrás. 



EGO dijo:


> El problema de la eutanasia no es morir en si mismo antes de tiempo, sino involucrar a otras personas en el proceso de tu muerte.



Claro, cuando te quedas encamado, sin poder comer, con mil dolores, que te tengan que duchar, que limpiar el culo y no saber ni tu puto nombre.... NO INVOLUCRAS A OTRAS PERSONAS, ¿NO?. Tiene que ser una gozada que tu hijo te limpie el culo con 90 años y que este pendiente de ti las 24 horas por tu egoismo de permanecer en el mundo de los vivos unas semanas más.

No tienes que involucrar a ningún familiar para eutanasiarte. Es mas yo lo veo como un momento de despedida ALEGRE donde poder dar paso a la siguiente generación. Una comida familiar de despedida con todas las cosas bien cerradas un dia antes del pitido final y te marchas para el otro barrio mas feliz que muchos vivos.


Marcharos de este mundo con dignidad cojones! 
Y no encamados en hospital sin saber ni quienes sois con toda la familia pendiente del último aliento del viejo para poder pillar la herencia.


----------



## Nefersen (6 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Fue chapero y lo sabe todo el mundo.
> Depardieu lo fue de joven viene una familia de alcohólicos cuando delon empezo hablar como los curas le dijo vaya.. vaya doble moral que te gastas cuando todo París sabe que eras chapero.
> Y que lo hacías no por dinero sino para empezar en el cine.
> No como yo que lo hice por necesidad.



No fue chapero, sino que un amigo gay que tenía lo inició en el cine y le presentó a otros popes de la época que eran todos homosexuales. En concreto, René Clément, con el que rueda A Pleno Sol, y Visconti, con el que rueda Rocco y sus hermanos, las dos pelis que lo lanzaron al estrellato. es de presumir que fuera amante ocasional de alguno de esos directores, pero no cobraba por ello.

Si Delon es chapero, entonces todas las actrices y actores de Hollywood son putas y chaperos, pues todos han pasado por "ofertas indecentes" a cambio de oportunidades profesionales.


----------



## DVD1975 (6 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No fue chapero, sino que un amigo gay que tenía lo inició en el cine y le presentó a otros popes de la época que eran todos homosexuales. En concreto, René Clément, con el que rueda A Pleno Sol, y Visconti, con el que rueda Rocco y sus hermanos, las dos pelis que lo lanzaron al estrellato. es de presumir que fuera amante ocasional de alguno de esos directores, pero no cobraba por ello.
> 
> Si Delon es chapero, entonces todas las actrices y actores de Hollywood son putas y chaperos, pues todos han pasado por "ofertas indecentes" a cambio de oportunidades profesionales.



Pues si casi todos se han vendido.


----------



## 917 (6 Abr 2022)

*Pobre hombre, pero la gente de extrema derecha le niegan el derecho que sí tiene un buen perro.*


----------



## 917 (6 Abr 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> No,si que lo tiene.Si se tapa la nariz unos minutos y pone un esparadrapo en la boca reivindica su derecho.
> De ahí a normalizar otras prácticas va un mundo.
> Actores…



Se tiene derecho a morir dignamente y sin dolor, no a reventar.


----------



## 917 (6 Abr 2022)

Mueres en unos veinte minutos entre parálisis muscular y dolores insop


Sir Connor dijo:


> Este actor te da 100 vueltas como persona , nunca podras vivir la vida que ha vivido el...



Y que se ha follado a lo mejor de cuatro generaciones de mujeres.
Sirva de ejemplo Romy Scheneider y Mireile Darc.


----------



## 917 (6 Abr 2022)

Primero, que Sócrates no eligió la cicuta, sino que era el procedimiento de ejecución utilizado por el Areópago ateniense.
Y la cicuta produce una paralización de los músculos, que se siente desde las piernas hacía arriba y cando llega al diafragma, mueres por asfixia, lo que es ciertamente una muerte lenta y dolorosa.

Busca algo mejor, anda...


----------



## 917 (6 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Fue chapero de lujo todo París lo sabe



Su lista de conquistas desde los años 50 es acojonante.
Solo Warren Beatty resulta comparable.


----------



## 917 (6 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Llego a ser calificado como "el hombre mas bello del mundo".



Y mira que había competencia, como Marlon Brando, Tyrone Power o Paul Newman...


----------



## maxkuiper (6 Abr 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Que se vacune y listos, menos complicado.



Ya dice que le han dao 2 ictus


----------



## JuanKagamp (6 Abr 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Ya dice que le han dao 2 ictus



Pues no hay 2 sin 3


----------



## propellerman (7 Abr 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Tan fácil de entender, y las polémicas que se forman. Es una decisión personal, como fumar, o ser vegetariano. Sin embargo, todos los meapilas abrazarosarios del foro pretenden que se muera cuando uno cualquiera de sus dioses del momento, crueles y patéticos lo decida.



No es tan sencillo, todo lo contrario.
Yo soy creyente y la eutanasia no me gusta pero en cuanto que es abrir una puerta a que alguien pueda manipular a su conveniencia ideológica los principios de su aplicación. Cómo aparte de creyente, por mi trabajo, sé cómo pueden llegar a ser las cosas para quien ya está en las últimas tampoco soy capaz de censurar el que alguien quiera poner punto y final a su existencia cuando se dan determinadas circunstancias.

No se puede ser rígido en éstos temas, pero también hay que ir con mucho cuidado, la libertad para decidir de uno puede ser utilizada con intereses bastante inquietantes por otros



Enviado desde mi RMX2193 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eremita (7 Abr 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> No es tan sencillo, todo lo contrario.
> Yo soy creyente y la eutanasia no me gusta pero en cuanto que es abrir una puerta a que alguien pueda manipular a su conveniencia ideológica los principios de su aplicación. Cómo aparte de creyente, por mi trabajo, sé cómo pueden llegar a ser las cosas para quien ya está en las últimas tampoco soy capaz de censurar el que alguien quiera poner punto y final a su existencia cuando se dan determinadas circunstancias.
> 
> No se puede ser rígido en éstos temas, pero también hay que ir con mucho cuidado, la libertad para decidir de uno puede ser utilizada con intereses bastante inquietantes por otros
> ...



Yo eso no lo discuto, incluso encuentro lógico todo lo que dice.
Tan complejo es ahora mismo, que pudiésemos ir a un registro y dejar clara nuestra voluntad? La mía que si soy incapaz de comunicarme y valerme por mi mismo, que me den matarile, y la suya, pues supongo que vivir a toda costa y bajo cualquier padecimiento el mayor tiempo posible.
Yo caigo en manos del poder y la corrupción y V. no. Y los dos contentos. Yo gustosamente aporto mi miguita de impuestos en mantener con vida a quien considere que prefiere vivir a pesar de xxxxxxxx.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (8 Abr 2022)

Evidentemente, estamos de acuerdo. El derecho a decidir sobre la propia muerte debería ser un derecho humano universal, independientemente del sexo, religión, raza o belleza física. Pero Alain Delon ha sido uno de los hombres más bellos de Europa y he aprovechado para reseñarlo. Ambas afirmaciones no son en absoluto incompatibles.


----------

